# Introduction... with pictures! from PA/Jersey



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey, I'm new here. My name's Zach and from the suburbs of Philadelphia in Pennsylvania. I'm a 21 year old Film Major at Temple University and I found this website not too long ago. Been lurking for about a month before I got the nerve to buck up and post something. Here's some picture I just took tonight after I got home from the Phillies game. I just wanted to see if there were any FFAs from the Philadelphia/Jersey area who would like to chat sometime. I consider myself a good conversationalist and I love meeting new people. Any responses would be lovely.

Oh, also, I'm really really into FFAs on the tinier side. Something about a skinny/petite girl in my arms just feels right. I don't discriminate based on looks, though, it's just a preference.

Without further rambling, here's my pics. Be kind  

















PS - I'm glad such a helpful and empathetic community exists. You're all awesome.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 16, 2007)

*giggles* Hey Zachums!!

Sexy pictures mister <3


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 16, 2007)

So many views and only one reply? Maybe I have to up the ante with more pictures...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 16, 2007)

Haha, well I had to reply when I saw it was you. xP


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 16, 2007)

Man, if only I lived in Massachusetts. You are seriously too adorable.


----------



## BBWBecky (Jun 16, 2007)

HI There...I'm a 31 yr old BBW and FFA from the Northwestern part of PA...I do live in Clarion Co..I would love to talk and get to know more about ya..I do have yahoo messenger if you would like to talk on there
Take cAre


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 16, 2007)

*(((ROCZILLA)))) beautiful pictures from a nearby *COUGAR* in Baltimore, MD...come here little boy....I have some candy for you* :smitten:


----------



## imfree (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, Rocczilla.


----------



## Melian (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey, don't worry about the view/reply ratio; if the others are anything like me, they need to revisit a post several times to exhaust their dirty thought banks, rather than just posting some crude comment right away.  

That being said...RAWR.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 17, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((ROCZILLA)))) beautiful pictures from a nearby *COUGAR* in Baltimore, MD...come here little boy....I have some candy for you* :smitten:



Little boy?!  

I'm 21, dammit! Although you did just boost my ego... Everyone, in fact. Anyone come find me on AIM if you want to talk. I love to talk just as much as I love to listen, so feel free.

PS - I just got back from a college graduation party and I'm covered in an assortment of beer, wine, and mosquito bites. Anyone want to come scratch? :eat2:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 17, 2007)

I think it's great to see younger guys on here who enjoy their bodies and have such a healthy and positive attitude towards being big. I've seen way too many seriously hot fat guys who have outsized inferiority complecies (plural of complex?) or who are just caught up in self loathing.

Oh, and nice pics.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah, I mean I've had my self-loathing moments just like anyone else. I've been rejected just as much as any other bigger guy out there. It's not easy, but I've learned to just try to maintain a positive attitude and push the bad thoughts out of my head. Some girls have still been kind to me, though, and that makes me feel better. Maybe it's because I'm such a hopeless romantic/teddy bear.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 17, 2007)

Well of course moments of self loathing are not the exclusive province of the plus sized. What is so great to see is the positive attitude and the awareness that moments of self loathing can, and do pass. Also that they are interspersred with times of liking yourself as much as FFAs do.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree. You have to maintain a positive attitude. Sometimes that is hard to accomplish, though, with so much pain and suffering and death in the world. It's just best not to dwell on things.

Anyway, any tiny FFAs out there that want to chat it up? I'm always on the lookout for new people to talk to.

PS - Happy father's day to all the awesome dads out there


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's some more eye candy for your viewing pleasure. I took these pictures earlier today when I woke up.


























Anyone that wants to talk, come find me on AIM. I'm lonely


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 18, 2007)

*love the pics thanks for sharing ((((ROCCZILLA))))))))*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 18, 2007)

Seriously, that last one is the cutest thing ever.

If all the Philly/Jersey area FFA's are not swarming you, you're not getting out enough.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you greatly for all of the compliments.

I get out all the time, but I just melt around really cute, petite girls. They always just end up as my friends. I think maybe I'm too nice. I mean I feel good about myself and I don't feel anymore insecure than anyone else. Oh well, I just keep trying to believe that maybe someday a little FFA with a heart of gold and an obsession with music/film/art will sail into my life.

Ok, now I'm just being dramatic... :wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 19, 2007)

Seriously, keep up with that charming attitude and cute smile and she'll find you. And maybe have to take down a few of her FFA colleagues along the way, because I can see a fight happening over you.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jun 19, 2007)

mate i hope you dont mind a lad commenting but you have a nice size there. are you planning to gain any more?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 19, 2007)

Nah, I don't mind. And no, I don't think I'm going to gain anymore. I'd actually like to lose a little. I think my body is in its most comfortable/mobile/healthy state at around 270-300 pounds. I'm at 400 right now. I just need more exercise, that's the big thing.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 19, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> Nah, I don't mind. And no, I don't think I'm going to gain anymore. I'd actually like to lose a little. I think my body is in its most comfortable/mobile/healthy state at around 270-300 pounds. I'm at 400 right now. I just need more exercise, that's the big thing.



The teeny ones are fast so chasing after them is good exercise. As is whatever you do once you've caught them.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 19, 2007)

Also, if I didn't make it ABUNDANTLY clear from my previous posts, I'm STRAIGHT. When guys IM me asking for belly pics and using seductive smileys, I get EXTREMELY creeped out. Please, I beg you, females only. Nothing against the gay folks around here, but your gawking makes me feel very, very uncomfortable. I'm sorry if this seems harsh, but I got a pretty creepy series of IMs today, and I thought it warranted a more serious response.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 19, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> Also, if I didn't make it ABUNDANTLY clear from my previous posts, I'm STRAIGHT. When guys IM me asking for belly pics and using seductive smileys, I get EXTREMELY creeped out. Please, I beg you, females only. Nothing against the gay folks around here, but your gawking makes me feel very, very uncomfortable. I'm sorry if this seems harsh, but I got a pretty creepy series of IMs today, and I thought it warranted a more serious response.



Sorry this happened. You did make it clear you were straight. I'm sorry some men disrespected that. You should not have to put up with that sort of behaviour. When I started posting here I had several guys ask me if I was really female (yes) because they got hit on by lots of men. I guess it goes with the territory, but it shouldn't.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 19, 2007)

No apology necessary. I just want people to know how I feel before they contact me. This community has been very good so far, but I just wanted to make sure people understood where I'm coming from.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 19, 2007)

Howdy from Vancouver, BC. 

:bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 19, 2007)

Greetings to you also. Canucks got robbed this season  

The 'nucks and oilers are pretty much the only Canadian hockey teams I don't hate.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 19, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> Greetings to you also. Canucks got robbed this season
> 
> The 'nucks and oilers are pretty much the only Canadian hockey teams I don't hate.




I don't know if they got robbed, they wouldn't have done NEARLY as good as they did if they didn't have Luongo. He got robbed from the NHL awards for sure. They should've picked it up in the second round, but they sucked. Better team won. 

But hey, the Vancouver Giants, our junior team, won the *Memorial Cup*, i'm down with that.


A cute, chunky guy that likes hockey, but he's into with skinny/little chicks. I can NEVER win. Haha.

Nice to "meet" you.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm sorry, I can't control what I'm attracted to.

But thanks for calling me cute


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 19, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> I'm sorry, I can't control what I'm attracted to.
> 
> But thanks for calling me cute




No worries. Like you I can't control what i'm attracted to either. Haha.

:eat2:


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 19, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA I love that I kinda-sorta incited not one but TWO THREADS on this message board to turn into hockey chat. Christ, I need a twelve-step program...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 19, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> HAHAHAHAHA I love that I kinda-sorta incited not one but TWO THREADS on this message board to turn into hockey chat. Christ, I need a twelve-step program...




YOU did? How?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's a couple more pictures to keep the thread moving towards its original intention.

















Still waiting for that right girl to come along... :wubu:


----------



## likeitmatters (Jun 20, 2007)

this is my first post to this forum and I thought I would say your belly is very handsome and attractive....good luck in your run here.:blink:


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 20, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> YOU did? How?


I brought up Mo' Cheese in the thread about the chubby dance troop, which sort of devolved from there. And I was chatting with roczilla on AIM earlier about hockey which may or may not have directly contributed to the conversation here, but it's amusing to me nonetheless!

Boy oh boy, those are some nice pics, roczilla...


----------



## Tad (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome Likeitmatters--I hope we'll see more from you!

Rocczilla: You are from Philly and you want to start talking about hating of hockey teams? You sure you want to go there? We might need to drop the gloves.... PS. I really felt for the Philly fans this year. Hopefully the re-building of the team won't take too long)

Shy: All that, and you like hockey too? Could you get any more intriguing? PS. please don't get more intriguing, my self-control doesn't need the stress.

Surly: My brother is out in Vancouver (sorry, married and not an FA), and we compared notes on losing to Anaheim, and we came to the same conclusion as you did: the better team simply one.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, how do you think I felt? I've been a flyers fan since birth. I've never seen them as bad as they were last season in my entire lifetime. Thank god they got like 3 or 4 guys for their forsberg trade and they're all young. Hopefully we can at least maintain mediocrity this season. I grew up on this shit, so last season was extremely heart breaking. I just want to forget it ever happened. I even went to two of the games just to boo. The entire crowd was silent so the players could hear every single heckle. It was actually really funny.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh, and thanks Likeitmatters. Are you a guy or a girl? And where are you from?

Also, where are all the FFAs at? I'm bored and I need someone to talk to. Come find me.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 20, 2007)

edx said:


> Shy: All that, and you like hockey too? Could you get any more intriguing? PS. please don't get more intriguing, my self-control doesn't need the stress.



Hahaha. "Like" is too weak a word. I'm surprised I haven't tattooed my body red and white yet. I absolutely live and die with the Red Wings. Speak of which, f*** the ducks. The better team did not win in that series, it was the team with fewer injuries and more lucky bounces. 

Frankly, this is the greatest thread ever to exist on this message board. Hockey chat, and a pictures of a really hot guy. Someone get me a beer; life doesn't get any better than this right here.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 20, 2007)

Less hockey chat, more FFAs talking to me lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 21, 2007)

Where is everybody at tonight?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 21, 2007)

Are there any FFAs out there who need someone to talk to? I'm bored.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 24, 2007)

It seems like pictures are the only things that get the replies. I'll post some more tonight.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jun 24, 2007)

does it real matter...I was giving you a compliment but if you must know I am a older gay man and frankly I only give compliments on the belly part. You could have a bag over your head for all I care. I hope that did not come across the wrong way. I am in a loving relationship and the face does not matter to me but the personality does. The gals here can have your face I just like big round bellies to compliment. And some of the gals just might get a compliment from me too....not today but in the future...:eat1:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah....what Missaf said. 

It's great to share images...and I know I appreciate every one of them, but getting to know the mind behind the body is fun too. 


And there are some of us that hang out in the chat at times...We don't bite in there...well unless you like that kind of thing.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, I guess I was just trying to keep the thread alive. :doh: 

Thanks for the advice, though.

And my belly is strictly for the ladies


----------



## likeitmatters (Jun 27, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> Yeah, I guess I was just trying to keep the thread alive. :doh:
> 
> Thanks for the advice, though.
> 
> And my belly is strictly for the ladies



they can have it, though I will admire from a distance. We gaymen cannot have all the handsome men with big bellies now...lol

so have you found anyone yet who is interested in you sir?:bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 27, 2007)

No, I haven't. I'm still on the search for that sweet, genuinely kind little skinny FFA to come fall into my arms.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jun 27, 2007)

your time will come. to give you idea of how fate works for us. I met my first true love on the internet on 8/17 at 6 30 pm almost 10 years ago and after speaking to him for about 1 hour or so I knew he was supposed to be with me and infact he moved into my home a week later and we had the most beautiful life together till he was called home to heaven. I could never ever get enough of that man and I look forward to seeing him all the time morning noon and night. 

I miss him even now though I am in a new relationship....guess you never get over your first love and soulmate.

so my friend, it can happen just dont let the person body type be the only thing, look into the soul and the eyes and hopefully it will happen to you


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 27, 2007)

It's not all about physical appearance, but that is part of what attracts me to a person, so I can't neglect it. I'm just not a huge BBW fan. No offense, I just know what I'm attracted to.

Personality is still the most important, though. Someone who complements my film/music geekage gets first grabs. Extra points if you're a Philly sports fan.

I also adore the outdoors and animals. Someone who isn't allergic to cats is a must.

Also, social drinking is a big plus. I need someone who I can party with. I like to have a good time, and I expect my partner to be equally as fun-loving.

I mean these stipulations are not a cut and dry yes or no to dating someone, and it is entirely possible for people to surprise me. I'm open to anything. I just know within the first hour of conversation whether we're going to click or not.


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 27, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Hahaha. "Like" is too weak a word. I'm surprised I haven't tattooed my body red and white yet. I absolutely live and die with the Red Wings. Speak of which, f*** the ducks. The better team did not win in that series, it was the team with fewer injuries and more lucky bounces.
> 
> Frankly, this is the greatest thread ever to exist on this message board. Hockey chat, and a pictures of a really hot guy. Someone get me a beer; life doesn't get any better than this right here.



I like your word on the Ducks!


----------

